# MI 2015 Waterfowl Digest



## JoeJoeFoster (Dec 12, 2013)

Hey guys might be a stupid question but only in my 2nd year of waterfowl hunting. I see Fed duck stamps went on sale a couple days ago. Is it normal to not have the new waterfowl hunting digest out with only exactly 2 months till the start of early goose/teal season? Thanks


----------



## Canvsbk (Jan 13, 2013)

Yes - normal


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

JoeJoeFoster said:


> Hey guys might be a stupid question but only in my 2nd year of waterfowl hunting. I see Fed duck stamps went on sale a couple days ago. Is it normal to not have the new waterfowl hunting digest out with only exactly 2 months till the start of early goose/teal season? Thanks


Reason being we have to wait until the feds set the parameters for our seasons, which comes in late July, then the DNR/NRC can set our seasons in August. The guide is printed in late Aug/early September.


----------



## JoeJoeFoster (Dec 12, 2013)

just ducky said:


> Reason being we have to wait until the feds set the parameters for our seasons, which comes in late July, then the DNR/NRC can set our seasons in August. The guide is printed in late Aug/early September.



Thanks for the info just ducky.


----------



## WoodyMG (May 29, 2013)

Early goose season is often started before the printed version is available.


----------



## wavie (Feb 2, 2004)

For what its worth, Canada posted there provincial regs a couple of weeks ago and its the exact same as last year. Wouldn't expect much to change here.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

wavie said:


> For what its worth, Canada posted there provincial regs a couple of weeks ago and its the exact same as last year. Wouldn't expect much to change here.


I would agree that we SHOULDN'T see any significant changes. However, this is the federal government that we wait on each summer....


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

just ducky said:


> I would agree that we SHOULDN'T see any significant changes. However, this is the federal government that we wait on each summer....


If the Gov. doesn't shut down!


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Big Frank 25 said:


> If the Gov. doesn't shut down!


funny you should mention that Frank. Was it last fall when the fed government had the temporary shut down? Well whatever year it was, we happened to be in Nodak at that time. And the word was that all of the federal waterfowl production areas out there were closed to hunting during the shut down. Now if you aren't familiar, these are just properties...no structures and normally no fences. Not even parking lots. So what is there to "close"? It took about a day for clarification to come out that no, they were not closed to hunting. What a cluster that was....


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

just ducky said:


> funny you should mention that Frank. Was it last fall when the fed government had the temporary shut down? Well whatever year it was, we happened to be in Nodak at that time. And the word was that all of the federal waterfowl production areas out there were closed to hunting during the shut down. Now if you aren't familiar, these are just properties...no structures and normally no fences. Not even parking lots. So what is there to "close"? It took about a day for clarification to come out that no, they were not closed to hunting. What a cluster that was....


Odd they close something you/we technically own? Correct me if I'm mistaken...


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

SBE II said:


> Odd they close something you/we technically own? Correct me if I'm mistaken...


Exactly! I could understand if there were staff needed (like a managed hunt area), or some other reason that it had to be closed if staff were off. But these properties? Made no sense whatsoever. We had already made the decision we would hunt them and challenge them if we were approached about it.


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Law Enforcement.


----------

